# Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage



## Aeshma (25. Mai 2017)

*Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich stehe kurz vor dem für mich ersten zusammenbau meines eigenen PC´s. Jetzt hab ich mich versucht in die Materie Wasserkühlung und Airflow einzulesen und habe da 1-2 Fragen welche ich gerne beantwortet haben würde. Wie im Titel schon ersichtlich handelt es sich hier um das bequiet pure base 600 gehäuse und eine enermax liqmax 2 240 wasserkühlung (ich möchte erstmal nur die cpu kühlen). 

Meine erste Frage: Wo ist der beste Platz für eine cpu kühlung in dem Gehäuse ? oben oder vorne ? ich möchte wenn möglich eine Push konfiguration nutzen also frischluft von vorne durch den radiator ins Gehäuse.

Meine zweite Frage: Vorne im Gehäuse ist ein 140mm Lüfter verbaut und hinten ein 120mm Lüfter im Gehäuse. Wenn ich die Wasserkühlung vorne einbaue was mache ich mit dem 140mm Lüfter ? kann ich den dann oben ins gehäuse schrauben dass er Warme luft nach oben aus dem gehäuse bläst oder sollte er besser Luft von oben ins Gehäuse reinblasen oder sollte ich ihn komplett weglassen ? 

Der zu kühlende Prozessor ist ein i7 7700k.

Für sämtliche Informationen und Tips bin ich dankbar. 

Lg Aeshma


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Wenn du kühle Luft von vorne haben willst, bleibt dir nur der Einbau vorne.
Du kannst den 140mm Lüfter oben einbauen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Aeshma (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Ich bin mir halt nicht schlüssig, ob die Wasserkühlung vorne oder oben platziert werden sollte für eine gute Leistung (die enermax soll sowieso nur vorerst installiert werden bis ich mir eine andere leisten kann). Da warme Luft ja nach oben geht weiß ich halt nicht ob eine montage oben im Gehäuse nicht kontraproduktiv wäre. Ob die Schläuche von der enermax lang genug sind für eine Frontmontage muss ich sowieso erstmal abwarten. 

bleibt noch die Frage wie der 140mm Lüfter arbeiten soll wenn er oben im Gehäuse montiert wird. Soll er ins Gehäuse rein blasen oder vom Gehäuse raus ? 

btw hier liest man des öfteren von einem Vorstellungsthread. Wo bitte ist der ? ich würde den gerne nutzen aber finde ihn nicht. 

Lg Aeshma


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Ähm, egal ob du sie nun vorne oder oben einbaust, du wirst dabei immer ein bissel Contra haben. Ist sie in der Front, dann kriegt die Graka vorgewärmte Luft und dank Radiator auch bissel weniger von der Front und wenn er im Deckel ist, dann geht halt die Gehäuseluft noch durch. Hab meine Cryorig A80 anfangs auch mal in die Front gepappt, mir waren dann aber die fast 10°C schlechteren Grakatempis den Einbau dort nicht wert. Wobei ich halt den Vorteil hab, dass ich ne DHE Graka nutze und so eben nicht viel warme Grakaluft nach oben zieht, sondern direkt aus dem Case geschleudert wird und so war die logische Folge, dass der Radi in den Deckel kam.
Aber anstatt nur munteres Rätsel raten zu betreiben, kannst du es ja auch ganz einfach testen. Leg den Radi einfach mal in die Front (kannst ihn provisorisch mit nur 1 oder 2 Schrauben befestigen), teste und dann mach ihn oben rein, teste, dann vergleichen. Wobei du eben nicht nur GPU und CPU Temperatur beachten musst, sondern eben auch der VRMs, der Platten (falls du HDDs und SSDs drin hast) und dann entscheidest du dich für die Lösung, welche dir im Gesamten die besten Werte liefert. Very simpel


----------



## Aeshma (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Ich hab den Radiator jetzt mal im Gehäusedeckel verbaut, allerdings verdeckt der jetzt genau die Anschlüsse die ich dafür  brauche (sofern ich das alles richtig deute). Ich muss morgen mal Bilder davon machen. Wenn der Radiator samt Lüfter bis fast zu den Ram steckplätzen ragt dann ist das zuviel oder ? Ich versuche bis morgen mal Bilder davon zu machen, aber wenn einer will kann er sich auch mal das Mainboard asus maximus hero 9 anschauen und die Anschlüsse auf dem board.  

Verdeckt werden die Anschlüsse: AIO_pump, CPU_opt und CPU_fan sowie die Q_Code led. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so sein soll bei eingebauter Wakü. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Du hast also nicht genug Platz zwischen Mainboard und Deckel?
Kannst du das Mainboard absenken? Beim Dark Base geht das ja. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das beim Pure Base auch möglich ist.


----------



## Aeshma (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Ohne Radiator samt Lüfter reicht der Platz schon nur eben mit eingebautem Radiator komm ich nicht mehr an die Stecker dran. Ob ich das Mainboard absenken kann weiß ich nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das so ist denn dann bekäme ich Probleme mit den Mainboardanschlüssen hinten (usb, hdmi usw). Ich werde heute mal versuchen die 5,25 Schächte raus zu nehmen und dann den Radiator weiter vorne befestigen.  Auf ein DVD Laufwerk muss ich dann eben verzichten bzw. auf externe Laufwerke zurück greifen. 

Fragen zur Pumpe hab ich auch noch und zwar stichwort drosselung bzw steuerung über das Mainboard. Darf man die Pumpe vom Enermax drosseln bzw steuern oder sollte man diese sicherheitshalber direkt am Netzteil anschließen ?

Vorsichtshalber liste ich mal auf welche komponenten denn insgesamt verbaut werden / werden sollen:

Asus Maximus 9 Hero

i7 7700k

Asus geforce gtx 1050ti Expedition

Crucial Ballistix ddr4 2400 8GB (1 riegel)

256GB Samsung 850 pro

be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W ATX24

Enermax Liqmax II 240


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Wenn du das Mainboard absenken kannst, kannst du natürlich auch hinten die Blende verändern, damit die ATX Blende des Mainboard mit nach unten wandern kann.
Wie gesagt, ich kenne das Case jetzt nicht genau. Beim Dark Base geht das halt.

Kannst du sonst mal ein Foto machen?

Ob du die Pumpe drosseln kannst, weiß ich leider nicht. Gibt es da von Enermax kein Handbuch, wo das beschrieben ist?
Ansonsten die Pumpe mit 12 Volt laufen lassen und gut.


----------



## Chimera (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Das ist halt ein Grund, warum man vor(!) dem Kauf jeweils mit den Massen am besten ne Schablone aus Karton macht und guckt, ob alles passt  Keine Sorge, hab ich damals auch nicht gemacht und dann merken müssen, dass meine A80 weder ins Midgard noch ins Shinobi reinpasste. Tja, musst ich mir halt gleich ein neues Case kaufen. Bei meinem aktuellen F31 hab ich eben oben den Vorteil, dass der ganze Deckelbereich eigentlich Lochgitter ist und ich dadurch den Radiator auch leicht versetzt anbringen konnte (siehe Bild von der Oberseite). Hab den Radi dadurch ganz zum Seitendeckel hin angebracht, musste dadurch aber anstatt der Dämmplatte selber ein Stück Plexi zuschneiden, um das "Loch" vor dem Radi zu verschliessen 
Tja, wenn du in Konflikt mit dem Mobo kommst und keine Möglichkeiten hast, um den Radi versetzt anzubringen, dann bleibt dir wohl nur noch die Front oder der Boden (falls es dort möglich ist). Ansonsten wirst du wohl nicht viele Möglichkeiten haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nach dem Studium der Bilder und der Specs, solltest du nen 240er Radi aber schon auch beim Pure Base oben reinbekommen. Musst wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie ich diese Löcher weiter weg vom Mobo nutzen (siehe Bild). Natürlich darf selbst dann der RAM nicht hoch bauen und die Stecker müsstest du vielleicht(!) vor dem Radieinbau anschliessen, weil du danach evtl. trotzdem kaum ran kommst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeshma (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Hab den Radiator jetzt im Deckel verbaut und es läuft. Ich kann jetzt zwar kein DVD laufwerk mehr einbauen aber das stört jetzt nicht so sehr zumal da ja eh eine neue wakü reinkommen soll (aber wohl eher auch dann nochmal ein neues Gehäuse). Ist schon alles sehr eng bemessen. Ich hoffe ich schaff das hier mit dem bild hochladen.

Ich bitte den unaufgeräumten Inhalt und das etwas mit Fingerabdrücken übersähte Glas einfach zu übersehen da der Aufbau lediglich zum Funktionstest dienen sollte. Entgegen der Gehäuseanleitung war ich nicht imstande die 5,25er Schächte auszubauen. 

Edit: @Chimera die bei dir auf dem Bild markierten Löcher sind zu breit da fallen die befestigungsschrauben vom Radiator durch und halten den somit nicht am deckel ich musste die näher am Mainboard nehmen die länglichen mit dem Radius vorne und hinten. So ist zwar der halbe Radiator (gefühlt der halbe) im 5,25er Schacht samt schläuchen aber nur so scheint es zu funktionieren.

@Threshold: In der Anleitung von Enermax kann ich nichts finden was auf eine regelbare pumpe hindeutet. Sie hat einen 3pin anschluss. Hab die jetzt einfach an den 4pin AiO_pump anschluss des motherboards geklemmt bevor ich den radiator befestigt habe und es funktioniert bis jetzt. 

Abschließend bleibt mir nur das Fazit: Man Kann zwar eine Wakü mit 240er Radiator in dem Gehäuse verbauen, nochmal machen würde ich das aber nicht. 

Ich danke euch beiden für die Hilfsbereitschaft 

Edit2: Chimera entschuldigung die von dir markierten löcher stimmen doch ich hab mich da versehen. Genau diese habe ich auch verwendet.


----------



## Chimera (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 in pure base 600 Gehäuse frage*

Der Trick ist einfach: man nehme passende U-Scheiben, schon fallen die Schrauben auch nicht mehr durch  Musst ich genauso machen, da die beiliegenden Schrauben von Cryorig am Kopf zu schmal waren. Hab dann einfach aus dem Baumarkt 4 U-Scheiben genommen, diese mit nem Marker schwarz angemalt (damit es nicht sooo hässlich aussieht) und so konnt ich den Radi platzieren wo ich wollt. Hab hier ein Bild, wo du es ganz gut erkennen kannst. Mit den U-Scheiben kann man dann eben auch die eigentlichen "Luft-rausblasen-Löcher nutzen bzw. ist einfach flexibler.
Aber den mit dem Laufwerksschacht, ja das Problem kenn ich  Hatte aber Glück: da mein Case 2x 5,25" hat und ich nebst dem BR-Laufwerk auch ne Lüsteu eingebaut hab, wurden die kurzerhand einfach getauscht: Lüsteu oben, Laufwerk darunter, schon passte es wieder  Bei der ersten AIO vom Kollegen musst er sogar auf Slim Lüfis ausweichen, da bei seinem Mobo noch so ein hässlicher VRM Kühler drauf war und mit normalen Lüfis gab es da wegen 2-3mm einen Konflikt. Leider waren aber die Slim Lüfis deutlich zu schwach, weshalb er im Endeffekt dann auch ein neues Case kaufte (Obsidian 800D) und später darin dann auf ne echte Wakü wechselte.
Das ist eben die Krux mit diesen AIOs bzw. wo ich mir nen Vorteil bei den Alphacool Modellen von Fractal Design und BQ bzw. Alphacool selber erhoffe: man ist durch die kurzen Schläuche halt doch recht begrenzt bei den meisten AIOs, bei der BQ/Fractal/Alphacool könnte man dank des modularen Aufbaus immerhin andere Schläuche verwenden (um z.B. den Radi aussen anzubringen). 

Bzgl. der Pumpedrosselung: nun, vom Hersteller ist oftmals eigentlich keine Regelung vorgesehen oder wenn, dann nur in nem kleinen Rahmen. Die BQ Silent Loop z.B. darf man nicht mit weniger als 12V betreiben, meine Cryorig kann man gar nicht (da Saft über nen SATA Stromstecker). Manche Modelle machen ne feine Drosselung auch mit, andere wiederum können Schaden nehmen. Was man aber sicher nicht machen sollte: die Pumpe wie nen Lüfi regeln, also dass sich die Drehzahl abhängig von temperatur erhöht oder gedrosselt wird. Denn dies macht keinen Sinn, höchstens störende Geräusche 
Wenn du beim Board für den Fan Header fixe Werte eingeben oder ne gerade Linie erstellen kannst, dann kannst du sie problemlos über das Board regeln. Du kannst sie aber ebenso über so nen 5V/7V/12V Adapter direkt am Netzteil anschliessen. Musst halt testen, was dir am besten passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

